
Standard Ebooks – volunteer driven, not-for-profit, open source and free - thecodeboy
https://5ly.me/1OOI
======
robin_reala
Past discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14570035](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14570035)

I produce books for SE, happy to answer questions.

~~~
thecodeboy
I'd like to thank you for the wonderful work. I'm glad this website exists.

~~~
robin_reala
No problem, it’s fun :) If you have a book request or want to get involved too
our mailing list is always helpful.

